# Looks like OpenRPG is not working again tonight.



## ScionJustice (Jun 1, 2009)

So most likely no 14th Kingdom game tonight.


----------



## ScionJustice (Jun 1, 2009)

It's back up just in time.


----------



## ScionJustice (Jun 1, 2009)

and then it goes right back down. :-(


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah. -_-  I haven't been able to connect for a while tonight.

Also, you may notice that Fot14K has an OOC thread in the T13K forums just a little further down the main page's list of forums.  That's where I give notices about stuff like this.


----------

